
US raises key interest rate by 0.25% - dluan
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38323037?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
DrScump
Shame on BBC for such a sloppy title. The rate range is going up by .25
percentage _points_ , which means it is _doubling_ (100% increase), more or
less.

~~~
nimchimpsky
0.5% to 0.75%, I think everyone understands.

Good news anyway!

